# If you ever thought your own dog would never bite you...



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Well guess I'm one of those people that always thought - my dog would dnever bite me never mind what situation he was in. 
Guess I'm going to reconsider that. Hex bit my DH on xmas eve (not really badly, he didn't break skin)

it was one of those really silly accidents that you just can't predict.
Hex was outside the front door on the porch eating his breakfast and mojo was inside with me. All of a sudden hex starts screaming at the top of his voice - my first thought was "he's got his nose or foot stuck trying to open the door."
So i rush over and open the door, and mojo runs over and starts having a go at Hex who's still screaming (this all happened in about 3 seconds) I didn't see if he snapped at her or she snapped at him, they don't usually fight. 
So I grabbed Mojo around the neck and held her away from Hex while trying to see what on earth had happened. 
DH jumped out the door to see to Hex. I finally managed to shove Mojo inside and get outside myself. Hex had stopped screaming at that stage. But DH was sitting there looking shocked holding his forearm which was already coming up in a massive bruised welt.

Hex had stood on a loose floor board on the porch (yay for cheap rental properties) and his foot had gone through and gotten pinched/stuck. DH realised after he checked Hex's tail first at which stage Hex spun around and bit him. 
He punched the floor board and managed to bend it enough to get the dogs leg out.  (This is a guy who until 3 years ago was terrified of dogs )
There was no time to go get a muzzle or any of those things that always sound so sensible when you talk about them at a seminar 
But now the floor boards have been replaced and the whole front porch is covered with a rubber stall mat as it's the dogs favourite place to sleep.
Hex is fine and DH was very proud to show off his bruise on xmas day LOL he's all good again too.
But yeah just goes to show that your dog when panicking may just not react the same as what you'd expect.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh boy. Thanks for sharing. That's quite an eye opener. I'm glad everyone is ok and that dh didn't develop a new found terror or grudge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

i thought that too and one day Abbi collapsed outside and couldnt get up. As a last resort i tried to scoop her up and get her into the car to the ER. While trying to pick her up she bit into my chest, broke skin pretty good.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope everyone is ok, sounds like a frightening few seconds for everyone, I bet Hex is feeling terrible about his mistake


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

We had a crazy scrape the other day and I was shocked that my partner didn't get bit. Our GSD pup has been wearing a fairly cheap nylon collar because he is still growing. I noticed that it looked a bit loose . . .but I didn't check it right away. DUMB. He was outside with our doodle Gus and somehow, while they were wrestling around, Gus got his lower jaw caught in Jaeger's collar, which loosened further and then TWISTED around Gus's jaw.

Jaeger was being choked and Gus' jaw was being cut. They were stuck, both screaming, both trying to get away and hurting themselves further. 

I heard the first screams and ran, but my partner was out the door and to the dogs before I hit the porch. She had to put her hand in Gus' mouth to unsnap the quick release buckle. When she told them to hold still, both dogs did so and Gus held his mouth very still and didn't bite down, thank goodness.

Poor Gus had bloody gums and Jaeger had a bloody nose, but no serious damage to ANYONE. We were so very lucky. 

It was sweet because for the rest of the day Gus and Jaeger would approach each other and lick each other's faces as if to say "Dude, I am SO sorry . . .I don't even know how that happened!" 

I have been compulsively checking collar fit on all my dogs since that happened. :blush:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

dogs are not biting "YOU" in these circumstances, they are trying to get loose or just biting out of fear reaction at anything....

Muneraven - you are sooooo lucky!!!!!!! I have heard of several, and met one woman, who had a dog strangled or had to be put to sleep over caught collars....as with horses, I would NEVER put a nylon collar (halter) on a dog...they don't break! the dog will strangle before that collar will give....

Thank goodness everyone is OK!

Lee


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Muneraven - you are sooooo lucky!!!!!!! I have heard of several, and met one woman, who had a dog strangled or had to be put to sleep over caught collars....as with horses, I would NEVER put a nylon collar (halter) on a dog...they don't break! the dog will strangle before that collar will give....


**raises hand**

Many years ago, we had a dog die his way, during a play-accident. We weren't home, but the neighbors (bless them) heard the play turn to panic and climbed the wall to try to help. Just as Muneraven describes, one's jaw had slid under the collar during play, the other dropped and rolled as they do during play, creating a figure-8 twist and the more they tried to pull apart, the tighter it got until it strangled one. The quick-release buckle would not release because of the pressure the dogs were exerting, and the neighbors couldn't cut the collar off in time. It was _horrible_. The surviving dog whose jaw was caught never played with other dogs as joyfully again after that. 

We now only leave dogs unattended in Chinook Breakaway Collars: 
Chinook & Co., L.L.C. Home page (sold on Amazon, or through the company directly). We frequently find dogs our collar-less, and the collars in the yard, when they've been out playing--these collars really do release when they should. Young, mischievous dogs sometimes play tug with them, causing us to have to to replace the collars (the company was great about giving me a discount when this happened a couple times when mine were young) -- but I'd far rather have to replace a collar than lose a friend!


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Im sorry to hear about your loss! Thanks for posting a link to those collars.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would expect any dog that is scared or hurting to bite. Years ago our dalmatian got hit by a car. I heard her crying and ran out there. She had seen my son and got out of her collar and was running to him...he was hysterical. I did pick her up, because my only thought was to help her. She actually kissed me once she was in my arms. Got her to the vet and after a very expensive surgery she was fine.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never been bit by any of my dogs ... yet. I never believe that my dog will never bite me, nor that any dog will never bite me. I was taught from a very young age ... ANY dog will bite, given the right circumstances. And like wolfstraum mentioned, they aren't really biting at you, they are biting because of the circumstances. 

I'm glad that everyone is ok, it is definitely a heart racing moment when the "crapola's" hitting the fan and you're trying to figure out what the heck is going on!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Situations like this don't count. They aren't the dog's fault at all. The dog is terrified for good reason. I don't hold anything like that against a dog. Sometimes you have a dog that is in pain and hurting and it doesn't bite. And that is wonderful, but it really doesn't make a dog that does bite any worse. 

When Frodo was hit by a car, I knew he was hurt bad. I broke a crate in two and had him walk into the bottom, and my neighbor's boy took one end and I took the other end and we carried the crate to his chevette hatch back. The whole time the dog's head was right next to this kid's head. But we needed to get the dog to the vet, and I was praying the whole time that he would not bite him. 

My brother's dog got hit by a car and it dislocated her hip. He picked her up and she lay his face open. He says she is the best dog he has ever had. He did not hold that against her at all. I think that my method of moving the dog had something to do with why he did not bite, though.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely not a situation where the dog is biting YOU... I think it's safe to safe your dog would never intentionally bite your hubby. Animals lose sense of everything when they are in pain, and they simply react in defense... nothing to do with you guys, so don't think too hard on it.

So glad Hex is okay!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree this is not a circumstance where it "counts." A totally shocked fear reaction bite from a life or death (to a dog) situation is not to be unexpected! Dogs in these situations I don't think really comprehend what they are doing--they are just lashing out from panic, fear, and pain!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

> Definitely not a situation where the dog is biting YOU... I think it's safe to safe your dog would never intentionally bite your hubby. Animals lose sense of everything when they are in pain, and they simply react in defense... nothing to do with you guys, so don't think too hard on it.


Oh please don't think I'm holding it against Hex that he bit - I know he just reacted out of fear and pain (so does DH he was not angry or upset at all) 
Hex would never usually bite us and even in that situation I think he controlled himself quite well (he could have done a lot of damage had he wanted too)

It's totally different from a dog viciously biting a person. The dog is still biting YOU (as in your body) but not out of aggressiveness or anything like that - but he will still do damage to YOU (that's what I meant by the topic heading)

I only posted it to make people aware that their own dog MAY hurt them like this under extreme circumstance, maybe it will stop someone getting really badly hurt. 
Us humans just tend to react in those emergencies too as there's often just no time to "do the right thing"

My first dog grabbed my arm quite hard when I was trying to get her out of the start of a dog fight - she just spun around and grabbed - then her eyes went wide with an "omg that's mum" kinda look and she let go straight away.

Sounds like a few of you had some way worse experiences - urgh reading that collar story made me shudder


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> I think that my method of moving the dog had something to do with why he did not bite, though.


I recon you're spot on there - he walked into the crate by himself and didn't feel trapped or got hurt worse by being picked up. That was quick thinking on your part!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Whenever I've have a feeling I may be bitten I would try to cover the dogs face with a towel, blanket or whatever you can grab(this comes from handling parrots).
If they can't see, and can't bite, or latch on to the towel,it makes doing what you have to do a bit easier.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mooch said:


> Well guess I'm one of those people that always thought - my dog would dnever bite me never mind what situation he was in.
> Guess I'm going to reconsider that. Hex bit my DH on xmas eve (not really badly, he didn't break skin)
> 
> it was one of those really silly accidents that you just can't predict.
> ...


 
Just at the heck did you expect from a dog? he was in heavy pain and wasn't thinking and your H just no doubt got in the way or maybe your pooch just felt too much pain.

Even at that, it was a defensive/reaction bite- by no means an attack bite. Or would you think that your guy is so weak that his bite can't puncture human skin?

C'mon give the poor dog a break - it certainly doesn't mean that he is in danger from your dog.

BTW, you can wrap a towel or other cloth around their muzzle next time!


----------



## GSD LVR (Jan 3, 2013)

My major bit me once when he was being aggressive with the neighbors dog through the fence. 

I corrected him and let him know that he was wrong and he has never done it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Codmaster maybe you should read my posts properly, you took everything I wrote totally out of context 

I never said Hex attacked - just that he bit out out of a fear/pain reaction
I also said he was quite restrained in his bite, he could have done a lot more damage 
(I'm well aware of the damage a dog can do having owned a very dog aggressive dog in the past)
I also NEVER blamed the dog or said that either of us was in danger from him

I just wanted to share a story with people and show how even the friendliest dog can hurt a person when it's hurt and to perhaps get some good ideas on how to handle that sort of thing next time.
Like your and Onyx's comment about using a towel - I will definitely remember that for future reference.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mooch said:


> Codmaster maybe you should read my posts *properly,* you took everything I wrote totally out of context
> 
> *You mean that I should know what you meant! Not what you said?*
> *If you meant something different than that - maybe you could please explain "properly" - what do you really mean by that word this time?*
> ...


*That is great!*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mooch said:


> Codmaster maybe you should read my posts properly, you took everything I wrote totally out of context
> 
> *I never said Hex attacked* - just that he bit out out of a fear/pain reaction
> I also said he was quite restrained in his bite, he could have done a lot more damage
> ...


*Perhaps read my post a little more carefully before YOU comment on it. Where did I say that you said the your dog attacked you? I thought I said it wasn't an attack bite? Didn't I say that?*


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

> Even at that, it was a defensive/reaction bite- by no means an attack bite. Or would you think that your guy is so weak that his bite can't puncture human skin?
> C'mon give the poor dog a break - it certainly doesn't mean that he is in danger from your dog.


This sounds to me like you thought that I was complaining or concerned about my dog attacking us and that my hubby was in danger. 

The fact that you pointed out it WASN'T an attack bite to me read like you were telling me that because you had gathered from reading my original post that I was complaining that my dog had done something wrong. 
I pointed out in my original post that I well understood WHY the dog reacted the way he did. (  maybe that's not how my post read to other people )

If that wasn't how you meant it I apologise, sometimes written words don't come across like something would in a conversation.
Obviously you just wanted to point out that the dog hadn't done anything wrong (which I'm aware of) so I'm sorry. 
To me reading what you wrote sounded like you hadn't quite read the whole original post and the 2nd post I made and that you were having a go at me for blaming my dog.

Oh well never mind all this now, I like this forum, there's some good advise here and I don't want to fight with people.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't worry about it Mooch. Most of us understood what you meant. And there is nothing wrong with clarifying to those who didn't. It's not fighting. Just don't get caught up in the back-and-forth of it. It's not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mooch, you are all good. I think most "got it" and appreciate the advice/reminder. It is sometimes hard to remember to quickly size up the scene and manage your own danger first.

I have had my own dogs hurt and rushed in blindly and, thankfully, did not get bit but my husband did once. When it was an unknown dog in the street, hit by a car, we quickly fashioned a muzzle out of a nylon lead.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I understood Mooch perfectly. Some people here just love to start drama that's all. Glad everyone is safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mooch said:


> *Codmaster maybe you should read my posts properly, you took everything I wrote totally out of context*
> 
> I never said Hex attacked - just that he bit out out of a fear/pain reaction
> I also said he was quite restrained in his bite, he could have done a lot more damage
> ...


Don't worry about it Mooch, certain individuals do this deliberately and enjoy getting people going. Just ignore them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Don't worry about it Mooch, certain individuals do this deliberately and enjoy getting people going. Just ignore them.


Heh! Heh!


----------

